# Fulham ballasts in gta



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

I am looking to replace my pony ballast from my nanocube 24. One of my lights wont come on but if i switch the chords it still work so it must be my ballast. Any idea who is a distributor inteh gta? I need the model npy-120-232-cfl. Or if anybody knows ofother ballasts that will work.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We carry Fulham Ballasts.

What configuration are you running the npy-120-232-cfl so we can provide you an equivalent in Fulham.


----------

